# The entire nuclear arsenal...



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

So, I met up with @kacey today at his home in Portland. A few weeks ago he mentioned that he had a box for me. Well, I know how these things go and launched my attack earlier this week. By "launched my attack" I mean poked an aggressive bear with electrified stick several times.

Thank heavens that this package never arrived at my home. It would have decimated my entire neighborhood.

Commented earlier this week in a thread about organizing cigars, that if you need an organizational system, maybe you could be like me, with a half full single small tupper...

After this nuclear attack, I ordered 2 new tuppers, more bovida packs AND I was honest with my wife. She still doesn't believe me. "No, honey, I swear a guy I met online just gave me all these cigars". She's waiting for the credit card statements....




















































Kacey, thank you! It was such a pleasure meeting you and your wife today. You are beyond generous, my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dam


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

DAMN BRO..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

WOW!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Wow, did you have to rent a trailer to haul all that back home?


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Matfam1 said:


> So, I met up with @*kacey* today at his home in Portland. A few weeks ago he mentioned that he had a box for me. Well, I know how these things go and launched my attack earlier this week. By "launched my attack" I mean poked an aggressive bear with electrified stick several times.
> 
> Thank heavens that this package never arrived at my home. It would have decimated my entire neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Your very welcome.

I should have asked if ya needed some boveda. How rude of me.
Sorry I have no tupperdors to spare I have taken to raiding the kitchen tupperware.
Speaking of which it looks like my count was off, I think I have your address, I will make up for the lack. :vs_laugh:
Your very welcome enjoy the cigars, and the peace and quite. >


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Somewhere a B&M is missing a buttload of cigars....I'll be watching the news! What did you do to pi$$ him off?


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

A pic of a nuke exploding wouldn't even do this justice! You're an incredibly generous man @kacey! Way to hook up a BOTL!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Epic!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Holy Toledo! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn! Talk about an ambush!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Nicely done once again @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Just...Wow..!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow, there are some mighty fine sticks there, many might fine sticks. @kacey is very generous and crazy as Hell! Lol

The hit of the Century right there!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

How cow!! Call the national guard!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm calculating the mileage for a road trip to Oregeon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> I'm calculating the mileage for a road trip to Oregeon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahah


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well deserved. No man , especially one of are brothers should have a half empty tupperdore. Glad this problem has been resolved. I am also glad in the way it is being done . I still hear my GF telling her friends how this generous man bombed me awhile back. ( Happy Wife Happy life) . I thank you again friend. You truly are a generous Man with all the right intentions. @kacey

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Well deserved. No man , especially one of are brothers should have a half empty tupperdore.


^^^^AGREED^^^^

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::bolt:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Game, set and Match....damn ....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good God


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Note to self: NEVER go to visit @kacey at his home !


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

...


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW, That's fantastic, great work Kacey!


----------

